# Need help....NEW TO THIS PLEASE HELP!!



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

ok listen.....i know this may sound like dumb question....but i found these speakers i want to buy:

I CANT ADD LINK BECAUSE I AM NEW MEMER BUT THE PRODUCT IS:
Sony - 998W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System w/ 5-Disc Upconvert DVD Player 

*and the features:* 
Complete home theater system includes 5-disc CD/DVD player with upconversion, 2 full-range bass reflex front speakers, full-range bass reflex center-channel speaker, 2 full-range bass reflex surround speakers and subwoofer 
Digital Cinema Auto Calibration function uses a microphone to optimize receiver output based on room acoustics, speaker connections, distances from listening position and sound pressure levels for rich audio from almost any seat in the room 
Dolby Digital and Pro Logic II surround sound decoders built-in. Learn more about surround sound home theater 
RMS power output: 998W (front speakers: 143W x 2; surround speakers: 142W x 2; center-channel speaker: 143W; subwoofer: 285W) 
Plays DVD, DVD+R DL, DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW, CD, CD-R/RW, MP3, SACD, VCD and JPEG formats 
Delivers greatly enhanced video performance by upconverting the video resolution of standard DVDs to HDTV-compliant 1080p format (via HDMI output) 
24-bit S-Master Digital Amplifier uses digital-to-digital processing to ensure a clear separation of signals and balanced sound reproduction 
Selectable music and movie modes optimize audio for movie viewing and music listening; dynamic bass boost function for a lush low-frequency soundscape 
Built-in AM/FM tuner for access to your favorite AM/FM radio stations 
Two 2-3/5" bass reflex front speakers, two 2-3/5" bass reflex surround speakers and 2-3/5" bass reflex center-channel speaker 
Bass reflex subwoofer delivers rich, punchy bass response 
Digital Media Port (DMP) lets you connect a computer, Bluetooth receiver or Network Walkman docking station (adapters required, not included) 
Included Apple® iPod® dock lets you connect your iPod to the home theater system to listen to your favorite music in rich 5.1-channel audio 
Inputs: 1 analog audio, 1 optical digital audio, 1 coaxial digital audio, 1 composite video, 1 component video, Digital Media Port 
Outputs: 1 HDMI 
BRAVIA Theater Sync technology lets you connect and control BRAVIA components with the touch of a button 
Includes remote 


OK.....are they HDMI? now if they arent no big deal i just want good sound....but my main question is this....if i buy those would i be able to hook them up to my HDTV the dvd that comes with it and my PS3 at the same time? i have read/heard that you need some sort of "switch" or "box"......what is this thing i need? do i also need wires? anybody please help and explain i cant get a straight answer anywhere....please anything will be helpful.....where can i get this box? any links? please help guys! thanks and happy holidays!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

first of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



Yankees2 said:


> I CANT ADD LINK BECAUSE I AM NEW MEMER BUT THE PRODUCT IS:
> Sony - 998W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System w/ 5-Disc Upconvert DVD Player


Do you know the exact model number??? ...Sony 998W 5.1 is not exactly the model.

We can do a search online for the manual to suggest connections, but we'll need the model :yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

DAV-HDX275 
is the model number!!!
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Please stay away from that HTIB ...if you ever decide to upgrade something (speaker, sub or receiver) you'll need to replace everything :yikes:



Yankees2 said:


> ....if i buy those would i be able to hook them up to my HDTV the dvd that comes with it and my PS3 at the same time? i have read/heard that you need some sort of "switch" or "box"......what is this thing i need? do i also need wires? anybody please help and explain i cant get a straight answer anywhere....please anything will be helpful.....where can i get this box? any links? please help guys! thanks and happy holidays!!


If your TV has two or more HDMI's you can, or you can also use the component, S video or lastly composite (yellow cable) but the sound won't be to good :yes:

You can get a switch http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182095 if your TV has only one HDMI port.

Instead of the Sony, I suggest this  Onkyo 5100  ...it will be a lot better, and if you ever decide to upgrade anything, you don't need to change the receiver, the downside is that you'll need to buy a DVD player if you don't want to use your PS as player ....:yes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

ok so the sony is not good at all?
but that switch is the thing i would need if i got it?
my TV has 2 HDMI ports....1 is going to my cable box and the other is going to my PS3 so how would i connect them all?
thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> but that switch is the thing i would need if i got it?


Yes. Connect the cable box to one HDMI input on the TV, and PS3 and the DAV-HDX275 to the switcher. Then connect the switcher to the other HDMI input on the TV. You switch inputs with the remote control. I use the Apogee HDMI 3x1 Mini Switcher and it works flawlessly. It's on sale for $20.

http://www.supermediastore.com/apog...full-hd-1080p-25m-amplified-bulk-package.html

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/supermediastore_2027_24769213


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yankees2 said:


> OK.....are they HDMI? now if they arent no big deal i just want good sound
> 
> ok so the sony is not good at all?


Joe,

Right or wrong, Sony generally gets a bad rap on the audio side of things, especially entry level products. Sony does make many fine products but in this case, I agree with David, you will likely be much happier with the Onkyo.

It is very doubtful that you will get good sound out of this unit. It may get high marks for simplicity and connectivity, but,.....:gah: :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

ok thanks guys....... what about this model:

Sony HT-SS2300

still no good just because its sony?

LMK thanks!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this post here. I suggest you stay away from Sony completely for HTIB systems. They use strange connections and as David already sad if one piece of equipment fails you will have to replace all of it. It also gives you no flexibility to upgrade anything down the road including the speakers.

How large is the room your going to use this system in? Do you have a budget?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

it is my bedroom and it is not very big....i dont wanna spend too too much money....i just want nice soudn when i play PS3 and watch the yankees and watch my blue rays


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you located in Canada or the US? For a small room The Onkyo 5100 is a fantastic system. You would still need a DVD player but they are inexpensive. US price, Canadian price


----------

